# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Binnensee surfen

## Surfer17

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wohne in Berlin und somit verbringe ich die meisten meiner Surfstunden auf dem Wannsee. Da der Wind hier aber meistens eher schwach blst ist es nicht immer ganz einfach, da ich ein Tabou 3s 96l besitze und dazu meisten ein North-Sails Duke 5.9 fahre, dass schon ganz gut Wind braucht.
Da ich auch gerne bei weniger Wind surfen wrde habe ich mich jetzt mal nach Freerace- und Slalomboards umgeschaut und da z.B den Super Sport von JP gefunden oder das Isonic von Starboard. 
Meine Frage, kennt ihr andere Boards fr weniger Wind die schon so ab10 bft gleiten? Welche Gre wrdet ihr nehmen?. Ich wiege ca 68 kg.
Dazu htte ich dann an ein North-Sails S-Typs in 8.5 gedacht. 
Habt ihr andere Ideen ?
Kennt ihr gnstige Alternativen ?

wrde mich ber Tipps freuen,
David

----------


## tigger1983

also ich hatte bei gleichem gewicht ein 105l f2 sx mit 7,8 daytona. Kann schon sein das man bei 10knoten ins gleiten kommt. Ich war auf jedenfall mit einer der ersten. Sei dir aber im klaren das, dass dann eher was mit Kraftsport als mit Funsport zu tun hat. Slalomboards mssen aktiv gefahren werden, also immer schn pumpen!
Und wenn man dann nur 10knoten hat und so gerade im gleiten ist, machts auch nicht wirklich spass. Ich bin das ding immer so gefahren das ich durchgehened gleiten konnte, und in den Ben schn berpowert war ^^
Muss man aber mgen, und wie gesagt das ist anstrengend, nix mit easy cruisen...
Fr ein Slalomboard wrde ich dir auch eher ein freerace Segel als ein schnelles freeride Segel empfehlen...

Wenn du einfach nur frh gleiten willst, solltest du besser einen groen leichten freerider mit groem Freeridesegel nehmen.
Ich habe mich brigens wieder vor ein paar jahren von dem Stuff getrennt, ist einfach zu wuchtig, und wenns wind hat will ich lieber an die Kste...
So ein 8er Segel merkste wenn du es mit dem Wind oder ohne Wind tragen musst  :Wink:

----------


## Surfer17

Vielen Dank fr deine Tipps.
 Also wrdest du eher ne groes Freeraceboard und nen Freeracesegel nehmen.
 Welche segel Gre wrdest du mir den empfehlen?

----------


## tigger1983

also ich wrde dir erstmal empfehlen zu wissen was du willst. Frh gleiten oder sehr sportlich und unkompfortabel berblasen den teich runter zu ballern.

bedeutet also eher freeride/frhgleit stuff oder Freerace- Slalom gear. Ich bin bisher nur slalom Board mit Freerace lappen gefahren, fand ich noch relativ einfach zu fahren. Von reinen Racelappen wurde mir damals abgeraten...

Ich denke mal mit nem 8er Segel biste gut dabei. Freeride Segel gleiten frh an. Bei strkeren ben werden die aber zickig, Freerace/slalom Segel hingegen gleiten schlechter an, dafr aber kontrolle bis ultimum.
Achja ohne camber hat man bissel besseres handling. Und so ein 8er Segel ist wie ein Scheunentor  :Wink: 

Board denke ich biste mit 110-120l gut aufgehoben. Wobei wenns dann mal anfang bis mitte 5er boen hat wirste schon gut ans fliegen kommen ^^ 

und whle das board so das es zu dem Segel passt. Ich denke ein 8er knnte gut funktionieren auch als schritt zum 5,9er. Zu mindest dann wenn du die Slalomvariante whlst. Mit freeride Segeln musst du kleinere Schritte machen...

----------


## MarcBerlin

Lebe auch in Berlin. 

Betreff Windsurfingspots: Auf dem Wannsee ist im Vergleich immer ein bisschen weniger Wind, Fahrlander See oder Mggelsee haben immer ein wenig mehr. Lass mich wissen, wenn Du wissen willst, wo da die Spots genau sind. Es sind auch nur 2.5 Stunden nach Born am Dars hoch zu fahren fr Freeriden bei mehr Wind und Salzwasser, das habe ich schon oft an einem Tag gemacht. 

Betreff Material: Ein Freerace-board fr wenig Wind war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber ich habe das dann ein paarmal ausprobiert, und fand es nicht so spassig. Freerace ist mir zu spezifisch. Ich wiege 85 Kg und, obwohl ich auch ein kleineres Board und kleinere Segel habe, fahre meist mein Fanatic Shark 150L und NP H2 9.2 in Berlin. Damit geht es auch bei sehr wenig Wind schon gut ab, und wenn der Wind etwas auffrischt tausche ich die Fanatic Shark 52 cm Serienfinne (die bei wenig Wind sehr gut ist) mit einer Select SRX Race Slam 48 cm Finne aus. Da das H2 Camber hat, kann man das auch in Ben noch ganz gut halten. Traurig aber wahr: in Berlin kommen weder mein Hellcat 7.7 noch das Torro 6.3 oft raus. Das letzte mal, als es auffrischte, bin ich dann direkt vom 9.2 auf das 6.3 umgestiegen. Hoffe, das hilft.

----------


## Surfer17

Vielen dank fr euer Antworten.
Ich denke das ich mir jetzt eher ein Freeraceboard zulegen will. Ich habe heute noch mal nach Boards geschaut und das Starboard Futura entdeckt was haltet ihr von dem Board ? und denkt ihr ein 122l Board wrde ausreichen oder doch eher greres oder kleineres, ich wrde dazu ein 8.5 Segel fahren. 
Ihr habt recht das surfen am Meer mehr Spa macht da ich aber noch keine Fherschein habe ist oft schwer spontan an die Ostsee zu kommen.

----------


## marli

Also wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast: Patrik bringt eine Freerace Serie raus 120l, 130l, 140l die Bretter von Patrik sind von der Qualitt her sehr gut. Freerider gibt es schon, meine Freundin hat einen mit 125l und der luft wirklich klasse.
Starboard habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben, weil die Verarbeitung nicht gerade berauschend ist.
Slalom kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn du wirklich heizen willst, groe Racesegel haben mchtest und die Kondition mitbringst. Richtig Slalom fahren hat einen Leistungssportkarakter.

----------


## Surfer17

Ja die sind aber die habe ja wahrscheinlich dann ja noch ne ganz ordentlichen Preis und mein Buge als Schler ist leider nicht so hoch  :Big Smile: .
Was fhrst du den noch bei wenig Wind oder fhrst du da gar nicht mehr?

----------


## marli

Je nach dem wie Wenig der Wind ist, fahre ich Patrik Formula V1 mit 10,7 RS Racing oder Patrik Slalom 135 V1 mit 9,5 RS Racing und dann werden mit zunehmenden Wind die Slaloms und die Segel kleiner.

Meine Freundin fhrt den 125 Patrik F-Ride mit einem Pryde Firefly oder dann den FSW 112

----------


## Surfer17

Also fhrst du hauptschlich Slalom.
Welche Segel wrdest du den so auf einem 122 l Board fahren, so zwischen 6.8 und 9.0 qm ?

----------


## marli

Also auf einem Freerider in der gre 122l wrde ich max ein 7,8er Segel (kein Racesegel) setzen. Wenn es ein Slalombrett in der gre 122l und ein Racesegel ist, dann kann man einen Ticken hher gehen so gegen 8,5qm.
Die Slaombretter sind im Vergleich immer etwas breiter und vertragen meist etwas grere Segel als Freerider mit dem gleichen Volumen. Racesegel haben einen greren Einsatzbereich und sind bei berpower noch besser zu kontrollieren. 
Wenn das Segel zu gro wird fr das Brett, wird es einfach sehr unbequem zu fahren und zu kontrollieren.
Was die Vor und Nachteile von Slalombretter im Vergleich zu Freerider sind, kannst du ja weiter oben lesen.

----------


## Type-O

Hi Ihr Lieben,

also ich habe vor einem Jahr wieder begonnen zu surfen. Wiege verdammte 104 Kilo. Ich fahre ein F2 Powerglide mit 165 Liter ( ja ja lacht nur) und dazu ein Point-7 ACK 9,4. Das ist ne gute Zusammenstellung, gleitet alles recht frh und bringt bock.Wir sind acuh Berliner, surfen aber ausschlielich auf dem Fahrlander See. Vielleicht kommste mal mit und ballern zusammen bern See?? Spotbeschreibung findest DU hier: www.berlin.team.bavaria.eu.

Aloha 
Type-O

----------


## Gecko1214

Ein Hallo an alle, ich fahre auch sehr oft auf Seen, wobei auch oft nichtmehr als 5bft vorherrschen.                       Ich selbst fahre ein Starboard Futura 133l, was vllig ausreicht und dazu ein NP Hellcat 8.2, fr mich (80kg) reicht das ab Windstrke 3/4.                                                                                                                         Ich finde, dass ist eine gute Kombi, die man weiterempfehlen kann  :Smile:                                                                  Gre gecko

----------


## KIV

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wohne in Berlin und somit verbringe ich die meisten meiner Surfstunden auf dem Wannsee. Da der Wind hier aber meistens eher schwach blst ist es nicht immer ganz einfach, da ich ein Tabou 3s 96l besitze und dazu meisten ein North-Sails Duke 5.9 fahre, dass schon ganz gut Wind braucht.
> Da ich auch gerne bei weniger Wind surfen wrde habe ich mich jetzt mal nach Freerace- und Slalomboards umgeschaut und da z.B den Super Sport von JP gefunden oder das Isonic von Starboard. 
> Meine Frage, kennt ihr andere Boards fr weniger Wind die schon so ab10 bft gleiten? Welche Gre wrdet ihr nehmen?. Ich wiege ca 68 kg.
> Dazu htte ich dann an ein North-Sails S-Typs in 8.5 gedacht. 
> Habt ihr andere Ideen ?
> Kennt ihr gnstige Alternativen ?
> 
> ...



Ich hab da mal ne Idee gegen den ganzen Mainstream hier: Besorg Dir ein 6,9er Duke oder Volt und kauf Dir ein Freestyle-Board mit etwas Wave-Eignung um 110 Liter. Das ist mein grtes Setup und ich wiege 10kg mehr als Du. Bei weniger Wind will ich auch garnicht surfen. Und ich mchte mich auch von der Fahrweise her nicht komplett umstellen mssen, zB mit Doppelschlaufe hinten und berbreitem Heck...
Das Brett kannst Du auch bei Leichtwind und Welle in der Ostsee einsetzen.

----------


## concasurfdude

Hallo,

also der von dir erwhnte Super Sport von JP ist tatschlich ein sehr gutes Board fr das was du vorhast, ich habe hier die Variante mit 127l. Es ist sehr einfach zu fahren und hat auch sehr sehr gute Fahrleistungen. Ich nutze das Teil fr Leichtwind bei 82Kg mit einem H2 8,2. Ich kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen bei wieviel Knoten die Kombi losgeht wrde aber sagen, dass ich bei 10-12 Knoten damit dauernd im rutschen bin. Was ich auch noch gefahren habe ist ein RRD Firestorm mit 120l (Modell 2013), ebenfalls super einfach zu fahrendes Board welches sehr schnell ist und in Richtung Freerace tendiert.
Fr dein Gewicht denke ich, dass ein Board so um die 120l und ein Segel bis maximal 7,8 fr Leichtwind gengen sollten, ansonsten wird es sehr unhandlich.

Gruss Christian

----------

